# Plot / Villager Reset Trick?



## animawls (Feb 4, 2014)

I hate to ask dumb questions, but I'm having trouble with this one. I get the basics of the plot reset trick; on a new day when you're expecting a move-in you open up a new character and check your town, if you like how everything is you save that character, and if not you restart and try again. What I can't figure out is if I don't want to wait a day for a move-in and want to TT ahead. What time do I need to set it to with my mayor before going on as a new character? I've tried both 11:55PM and 5:55AM, and messed it up. Am I just really stupid? ;_;
I appreciate any help, and if I've done anything wrong here please feel free to spray me with cold water.


----------



## Vyli (Feb 4, 2014)

Your town resets at 6 AM, so as long as you put it before that time, then save with your mayor and exit before 6 AM. Create a new character after 6 AM, it should work.

---
Edit: Sorry for the edit, if it helps, how I do it is set up the time to be around 5:55 AM with my mayor and then save before 6 AM with my mayor and just wait for 6 AM in the home screen of the game. Once that hits, create a new character, if the villager isn't where I want them when I create that character, hit the home button and retry again. And keep recreating a new character till they are, once they are in the right spot, save with the new character.


----------



## Xanarcah (Feb 4, 2014)

animawls said:


> What I can't figure out is if I don't want to wait a day for a move-in and want to TT ahead. What time do I need to set it to with my mayor before going on as a new character? I've tried both 11:55PM and 5:55AM, and messed it up.



A new day starts at 6AM. If you TT to 5:55 AM, you need to save the game and wait at least 5 minutes before starting up again with a new character. That ensures your new character is scouting on the day when the new plot is expected to be there.

I usually set the time to 5:58AM. So I only have to wait 2 minutes.


----------



## Burumun (Feb 4, 2014)

From your System Settings, just go a day ahead without worrying about the time, then create a new character and check your town. If you like the placement, have the character settle down, if not, exit to the home menu, close and restart the game.

The time doesn't matter, and I honestly don't get either why people set the clock to 5:55 before checking.

EDIT: Nevermind, now I get it. Still, since you can change the time through the System Settings, I don't really think it's necessary to change the time.


----------



## animawls (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I'll keep these in mind next time I'm trying this trick!


----------



## Leiana (Feb 4, 2014)

The first time I tried this trick I failed miserably, I think I must have started my new character too early, scouted round and thought to myself... hmm no  roped off areas here, maybe Beau is moving in tomorrow! So I TT'd to the next morning to try the trick again and found the silly little deer had plonked his house down in the middle of my blue roses! (Good job I have a lot of them!) So glad he didn't squish the other hybrids I won in the giveaway from gnoixaim that I haven't got round to breeding yet!


----------



## Smelly Moo (May 7, 2014)

i don't understand why you have to create a new character? surely if you just log in with a normal one and you don't like the plot you just turn your ds off and start the game again? how could it save anything if you do that?


----------



## Ras (May 7, 2014)

Because it saves the state of your town when you start. If you start as mayor and don't save later, you will still find the plot is locked in.


----------

